# Genesis 2:18



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Genesis 2:18 "And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him."

This verse keeps coming into my head in a lot of different circumstances. There's a lot of ways you can look at this. One way is that woman was made is be of assistance...that a man is not really complete without a woman. Some versions translate 'help meet' as 'compliment to'.

Man was made with certain primal traits and instincts. At times these are annoying and at times they are wonderful. Men have an inborn need to cherish, protect, and provide for.

Women tend to nourish and nurture and need to be cherished and protected in order to fulfill this instinct.

Literally it is not good for man to be alone. They tend to get into trouble.... they figure out they can sit on the couch eating cheetos in their underwear and watching reruns of Star Trek all day!

Which brings up that women are natural scolders. I've watched 3 yr old girls scold boys. We seem to provide motivation. Women also tend to be manipulators. Makes sense....most do not have the physical might to get our way, so we have other characteristics to make up for it.

This lovely balance has been terribly set askew in modern times. It is such a great design! Without cooperation and encouragement the natural tendencies of either sex tend to become warped. Manipulation becomes a game and a challenge. The urge to protect and provide for becomes domination and control. 

Wouldn't it be great if folks started encouraging and applying positive peer pressure?!

Just thoughts I thought I'd share. Not intended to slight or inflame anyone. Simply ponderance and observation of a downward spiral.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

notice adam was made from dirt...woman from a rib...very telling if a person has eyes to see and ears to hear...woman is missing element of man.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As much as id like to lay into the word HELP, as applied to the women ive known, at least, I wont.

A Thing to think about is that A & E were never married. Nowadays, that precept is becoming more and more the standard. I havnt heard the %s of marrieds and living togethers as to staying together. It would be interesting to know.

I think, at least for men, When we first head out of home, and into the world, we almost immeadiatly look for a woman. WHY? I don't really remember. For me, I thought that a wife completed a farm complex. Still do. BUT, Boys who are out of home, and near instantly setting up their own home, have no ideas as to what it takes to become a husband. I never knew what my dad did to make a living, and I didn't want to. I knew he worked construction, and later a truck driver for the hyway dept of Kans in 1960. He talked about all that went on during the day at the supper table. I cant believe that mom had much more than a clue as to what he was talking about, as I hated the talk. I wanted to talk about the farm, the garden, the dairy, the crops, hogs, chickens, ANYTHING that I thought I knew a bit about.
When I started out on my own, I had never had a checking account. Never had a credit card. I didn't know NOTHING about the business of being a husband, and didn't want to. I absolutely hated the fact that I was wasting time when I should have been doing something on my farm to have to be at a job. At least for that I got paid, unlike the 4yrs at HS.
The year previous to my getting married, I had never had a date, had never held a special girl, never knew what cuddling, or nurturing, or caring about a girl was like.

Once I got married tho, All I had to go by was mom and dad. I hated the way they lived their lives, and tried to do all to make sure I didn't end up like them. I suppose I did tho, but it was because the girls were city girls, and cared nothing about farms or farming. I didn't do things right tho to induce them to take an interest, and that's my fault. I just wanted to get to the top of the heap, to get everything needed, to have everything in place, so I could just farm, and not worry about not having all the necessities needed to do so. I had tunnel vision, big time.

Since right before I left home I found what sex was like, I didn't have no background about that either. I never thought it was all it was cracked up to be. I realize now, that that likely was mostly my fault, BUT getting info on that, in those days was dang hard. SO, rather than explore and try to learn about it, I just assumed that my wife didn't know anything, and it was all her fault. Now that im old, I still think that its not all that its cracked up to be, but I still think kissing, cuddling, holding, is the bees knees lol.

Some men never learn about being a good husband. Some men finally do, but come with loads of experience called baggage, and some men have soured on the experience to ever seem to be worth salvaging, but many of them are, but by the fronts they put up, and keep up, most women pass them buy as gone to seed.

IF a man has been divorced once, I think he owes it to himself to find a hopfully better woman and try again, and in doing so, try to find out what was wrong the first time around.

IF a man has been divorced twice, I think he needs to take his time. Think and hash out what she did wrong, BUT THEN, to go over carefully what he did wrong, and resolve to change that

IF a man has been divorced 3 or more times, I think he has the right to continue #2, and try again, OR throw in the towel, and live the best life for the time he has to yet live it.

But whaddia I know/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

we ALL have bad days...lol...no doubt the saying if momma aint happy nobody is happy was adapted from here....lol....but some of us men needing only slight suggestions about stuff and others need a bullhorn....some of us need both depending on/concerning subject matter...roflmao


* Proverbs 25:24King James Version (KJV)*

24 It is better to dwell in the corner of the housetop, than with a brawling woman and in a wide house.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I love modern times and modern outlook. I don't have to manipulate or scold a a guy to do something:gre: I just grab a tool and have at it!:viking:

So, OK, my greenhouse was crooked until my Dad INSISTED on helping with it but, hey, I never really MINDED it being crooked! :cute: I always considered building to be more fun than manipulating or nagging, LOL! 

I don't actually OBJECT to help, I just do not care for :hammer: when I would rather do :kiss:! If someone offers, good, if someone does NOT offer, also good!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I could be way wrong on this but it's my understanding that the big change in relationships started with WW2. All that I have heard and read is that prior to that time men went out and made a living and women stayed home took care of the homefront including raising the family.That is to the point of needing major discipline , which was harsh at best to down right brutal. 

At the onset of the war there were not enough men to fill the ever expanding workforce due to the increase for military needs therefore women stepped up and filled the niche. This was woman's first step outside the circle of staying home caring for the kid and the animals and the garden and canning and the house. Now in addition to all of that they went out into the world for the first time and did "man's"work and made money they never did before and learned how to balance a checkbook drive a car (or whatever) and use tools and equipment the probably had never ever heard of. And for the first time they were out in public for an extended period of time WITHOUT their husband. And other men were paying attention to them and they liked it.Who wouldn't!

And this wasn't for a few days or weeks. It was 4-5 years! Then all of a sudden daddy is home! But things had changed. The wife has figured out that there's a whole other world out there and since she has been able to save even more money than they could before because it wasn't spent on tuesday night bowling and friday night out with the guys, if they were both working they could buy a new car! Everything on the road was 5 years old and at that time just about shot.

So now we have the dawning of a whole new age of we can have it all if we both stay in the workforce. And the dawning of the end of man's dominance which had never been challenged to this degree.And this brought about the mindset that women could do just fine on their own if they had to and challenged the man on all fronts over the years to the point that many feel to this day they are the rightful dominant figure in the relationship.

That's how we got here. Right,wrong,I don't know but it's certainly a long ways from what I think was Gods plan.

Just my opinion.


Wade


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Proverbs 31:10-31 is my favorite.

Not privy to the deliberations of the Almighty, but He done good when He thought to add womenfolk to the mix. And yes, we can be annoying, but we are also providers, protectors and, um, what else?


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

You can take lids off jars. :kiss:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you know why God made Adam first, and not Eve?

You always make a prototype first.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe I'm the odd one, but I love men, and I think men and woman are naturally meant to fit together. I think we can function as a single if we have to, but the natural order of things is to work and live in tandem. I'd love nothing more than to have a man to "protect and take care" of me...but I would cherish and take care of him too in my own way. Lordy, I could spoil a man to death, given the opportunity, lol!  I honestly LIKE doing things to make my man comfortable, happy and satisfied, and it makes me feel good to be able to do it.

When I was young, I chafed at the restrictions placed on me just because I was female, and I was glad when the womens' movement took off. Little did I know how warped things would become and how we'd end up in the sorry state of affairs that we're in now. Some things really did need to change, but it's gone way too far in the other direction. I think it may have irreparably damaged the relationship between men and women, and overall I think we women are worse off in a lot of ways now than we were before.

But I don't agree with all of the constant put-downs and denigrations on both sides, although really it does seem like men get it a lot worse than women these days...I don't like it one bit, and I won't participate in it. The women have mostly (not all!) become hard hearted, cold and domineering, and most (again not all!) of the men have become irresponsible, meek and effeminate.

I think it's because it does go against the natural order of things and won't ever be right until or unless we come back to a more even keel and...I'll admit it, I think if the scale has to be uneven it should be tilted in the mens' favor...ever so slightly! I know, I know, let the flaming begin, lol! Of course, the ideal would be if men and women were completely equal in every aspect, but real life just doesn't work like that and probably never will as long we're humans and not androids. And I for one like the human touch. 

So I just sit out the bashing or who's worse discussions when I see them, I'd rather build people up than tear them down. In the meantime, I'll continue to polish my skills, and hopefully one day a man will see my value. In fact, I'm going to look at a spinning wheel tomorrow so I can "seek wool and flax and make fine linen", along with my other "ruby-like" traits.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Maybe I'm the odd one, but I love men, and I think men and woman are naturally meant to fit together. I think we can function as a single if we have to, but the natural order of things is to work and live in tandem. I'd love nothing more than to have a man to "protect and take care" of me...but I would cherish and take care of him too in my own way. Lordy, I could spoil a man to death, given the opportunity, lol!  I honestly LIKE doing things to make my man comfortable, happy and satisfied, and it makes me feel good to be able to do it.
> 
> When I was young, I chafed at the restrictions placed on me just because I was female, and I was glad when the womens' movement took off. Little did I know how warped things would become and how we'd end up in the sorry state of affairs that we're in now. Some things really did need to change, but it's gone way too far in the other direction. I think it may have irreparably damaged the relationship between men and women, and overall I think we women are worse off in a lot of ways now than we were before.
> 
> ...



WANTA' HOOK UP ? (Just joking!) I'm Taken! But I appreciate you post!


Wade


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So God scoops a handful of the earth into His Hands, and breathes life; man is formed.
He saw that man alone was incomplete, so He took from what He had created that was good, and created woman.
She, completed man.
Not the other way around.

Dern that snake.
Woman had to go and manipulate, and man was all weak and not asserting his God given headship.......and crash and burn it all went.
Oy.

I'm not gonna lie.......Men, are my favorite flavor!
I am a firm believer in Biblical roles, Proverbs 31 woman, etc.
I do like the idea of having the 'covering' (protection-security) of a man.
I know it's how God designed it. And if He fashioned it......then it's good.
You just have to be equally yoked for it to work.

I sure hope one day I will meet that Marine I was always supposed to be with!!!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I blame alot of it on TV. Its become a propaganda outlet for social experimentation. People watch and they mimic.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

The classic "God's Word to Women" by Katherine Bushnell has an interesting take on this topic. Does a better job than I've heard in any church I've been part of at making sense of the reality of differences in the sexes while not denigrating either one.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I love most of the responses! 



Darntootin said:


> I blame alot of it on TV. Its become a propaganda outlet for social experimentation. People watch and they mimic.


Yes, I believe TV brings so little of worth into our very homes that it is not worth having. Another bible verse if you will permit. This is one of my favorites and was one of the things that influenced me to quit watching. 

Philipians 4:8 "Finally, brothers and sisters, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable--if anything is excellent or praiseworthy--think about such things."


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

TxMex said:


> Genesis 2:18 "And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him."
> 
> This verse keeps coming into my head in a lot of different circumstances. There's a lot of ways you can look at this. One way is that woman was made is be of assistance...that a man is not really complete without a woman. Some versions translate 'help meet' as 'compliment to'.
> 
> ...


 
A good wife should be a partner to her husband, two halves that make a whole. A friend said yesterday his son had told him when he was collage age that he wanted to find a woman like his mother to marry, give you enough room to do what you wanted or needed to do but pull you back in before you done something stupid.

Scolding, I don't have time or patience for it. I read the other day that a teen agers mind shuts down when his parents get on to them and realized that is about how mine works still.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

My 2 cents...and worth what you pay. I view marriage/exclusive-relationship...much as two horses as a team. Each is a complete horse with it's own mind, traits, strengths and weaknesses...but together they complement each other...as one sees what's on the left, one has a better view on what's on the right. There's companionship...often close bonding...they know each other, etc. This works great as long as they are pulling in the same direction. Otherwise...:catfight:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Easy for you to say Wade, lol, you ARE already taken! 

That's part of the problem, most of the good men are already taken, and most of the others have been so damaged by the harridans in their past that they're either too afraid to take a chance again or they automatically project those womens' bad traits onto us without giving us a chance and getting to know who we really are. So in essence, we more traditional women are searching for that rare jewel in men too. The chances of two jewels finding each other are very slim in this crazy world today.

I agree about the TV. I got rid of my TV almost eight years ago, and I wish I had done it much sooner! I do still watch programs on my computer and DVD player, but I select the ones and am not exposed to all that outside influence. I used to scoff at the idea that TV, movies, video games, music, etc., could influence people that much. People used to be able to watch that stuff and KNOW that it was just fantasy, for entertainment purposes only and NOT something to aspire to.

But in the last 20-25 years especially, I've seen the entire moral fiber of our nation do a screeching 180, and the social mores have been completely turned on their heads. It's obvious that it's because people have started regarding the programs as reality and something to aspire to, and the more they buy into it the more unrealistic and damaging the programs become so that it's one big vicious circle that no one seems to know how to or be willing to break. I may not be able to fix it, but I refuse to buy into it.

My like button just refuses to cooperate, but I like all the responses since my post and most of the ones above it, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Callie, after listening to the song Ashokan Farewell, or something like that, Ive gotten teary eyed and philosopichal??
In letting down my guard, and opening up as it were a bit, I would say, that, we men, that are deemed to badly broken to ever be fixed, got that way cause, in our youth, we chased after TLA, which city girls already knew influenced us, and so offered them willingly in order to get hitched. We were never introduced to women with the values of those presented here, and of the young women in the HQ posting about people under 30 doing what we now do.
I tend to think, that, as near the worst of the worst, IF I could/should meet such a woman, theres still a part of me that longs for the togetherness I once knew.

Finding that person however has proved near impossible because, although there is a part that wants to get out and be free to be blessed by a womans touch, feel, word, Theres a bigger part of me that locks the weaker other up for the most part.
I think that, were all like that. When we were young, we think, that we shouldn't, but we do. When were old, we think, we should, but we don't. Quite possibly, I believe that the latter thought is influenced by the former. IF we had thought, we shouldn't, till we should, there would be no thinking about it at all for the most part.
When we were young, we had to hurry everything. We didn't think we had a moment to waste. Now, because of those hurried actions, we got all the time that's left to us, ALONE.

DANG< I got to quit listening to sad songs.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

TxMex said:


> Genesis 2:18 "And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him."
> 
> This verse keeps coming into my head in a lot of different circumstances. There's a lot of ways you can look at this. One way is that woman was made is be of assistance...that a man is not really complete without a woman. Some versions translate 'help meet' as 'compliment to'.
> 
> ...


Your opening line is exactly why I am still not married.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

1shotwade said:


> I could be way wrong on this but it's my understanding that the big change in relationships started with WW2. All that I have heard and read is that prior to that time men went out and made a living and women stayed home took care of the homefront including raising the family.That is to the point of needing major discipline , which was harsh at best to down right brutal.
> 
> At the onset of the war there were not enough men to fill the ever expanding workforce due to the increase for military needs therefore women stepped up and filled the niche. This was woman's first step outside the circle of staying home caring for the kid and the animals and the garden and canning and the house. Now in addition to all of that they went out into the world for the first time and did "man's"work and made money they never did before and learned how to balance a checkbook drive a car (or whatever) and use tools and equipment the probably had never ever heard of. And for the first time they were out in public for an extended period of time WITHOUT their husband. And other men were paying attention to them and they liked it.Who wouldn't!
> 
> ...


Then they learned how to get income with out the presence of a man or a job.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Maybe I'm the odd one, but I love men, and I think men and woman are naturally meant to fit together. I think we can function as a single if we have to, but the natural order of things is to work and live in tandem. I'd love nothing more than to have a man to "protect and take care" of me...but I would cherish and take care of him too in my own way. Lordy, I could spoil a man to death, given the opportunity, lol!  I honestly LIKE doing things to make my man comfortable, happy and satisfied, and it makes me feel good to be able to do it.
> 
> When I was young, I chafed at the restrictions placed on me just because I was female, and I was glad when the womens' movement took off. Little did I know how warped things would become and how we'd end up in the sorry state of affairs that we're in now. Some things really did need to change, but it's gone way too far in the other direction. I think it may have irreparably damaged the relationship between men and women, and overall I think we women are worse off in a lot of ways now than we were before.
> 
> ...


Have a sister who says she wants a man. The minute a guy acts like a man she has no use for him.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

BlueJeans said:


> My 2 cents...and worth what you pay. I view marriage/exclusive-relationship...much as two horses as a team. Each is a complete horse with it's own mind, traits, strengths and weaknesses...but together they complement each other...as one sees what's on the left, one has a better view on what's on the right. There's companionship...often close bonding...they know each other, etc. This works great as long as they are pulling in the same direction. Otherwise...:catfight:


Better up that couple pennies to at least a quarter and maybe even a couple singles (1 dollar bills).


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Can any of ya cook up some taters and onions with a nice side of pintos?


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

I can !!! But I shall put in my application as your grandmother. Need a granny?


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

BlueJeans said:


> I can !!! But I shall put in my application as your grandmother. Need a granny?


Ya really means ya can cook wid out openin a can? WOW!!!! Unfortunately I'z not takin apps fer dat. Naw I doesn't need a granny, lessen she cum with children an not brats.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

See Bill, we all know you have this soft gooey inside...you just need to work on your crusty outside. Just kidding...sort of, ROFL!  

Seriously though, I think we've all been through some bad stuff in our relationships, but we have to have faith and the courage to open ourselves up to it again if we really want love in our lives, and I think you really do. I could tell stories from my past that would make your hair stand on end, but I don't dwell on that, and I don't let it influence my hope and desire for a future relationship.

It sounds like your sister doesn't know what she wants, am1too, but I hope you aren't saying all women are like that. I can't speak for other women, but I do definitely know what I want and am willing to wait for him and work on making myself the best person I can be in the meantime so that I'll deserve him.

I want real love, where we both give to and support each other and work as a team to make both our lives better. Someone who will show me the same respect and care I show them. I have tons of love to give and would eagerly do so for someone who truly loved me and wasn't afraid to show that and who worked to be a partner and helpmate rather than someone who wants to subjugate me or uses me for a paycheck or a mommy figure. That is definitely not a "real" man, not by any stretch of the imagination.

And yes, I can cook up a larrupin' mess of fried taters with onions and beans, along with some mouth watering cornbread and a made from scratch pie or cake for dessert...and that's just a drop in the bucket, lol. People have been known to drive over 100 miles AND try to pay for all the fixins if I'll make them a home cooked meal or even just a couple of my pies or cakes, and I can do fancy too if requested. 

Sorry y'all, I'm on a roll lately, lol! Someone has put me in a VERY good mood!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> Proverbs 31:10-31 is my favorite.


Mine, too. It is a fine blueprint for success, and one that I try to live by, to the best of my ability. Over the years I have learned that this is my natural comfort zone; it's a good fit!



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

TxMex said:


> Genesis 2:18 "And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him."
> 
> This verse keeps coming into my head in a lot of different circumstances. There's a lot of ways you can look at this. One way is that woman was made is be of assistance...that a man is not really complete without a woman. Some versions translate 'help meet' as 'compliment to'.
> 
> ...




Natural inborn tendencies shining very brightly here:

(sigh)

This little man really knows the true meaning of chivalry. Here he is comforting a frightened little girl on their first day of Kindergarten, assuring her (patiently, many times) that her mother will come back for her at the end of the day, and not to worry...he will protect her. He even offers to stay with her at nap time. 

[YOUTUBE]PclvpXg8CBc[/YOUTUBE]

According to Taiwanese news, this conversation was recorded by the staff in a preschool, and permission to share it was granted by the children's parents after they graduated.



.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen that video before. Isn't that just the sweetest thing??  No coaching necessary, just natural instinct taking over, priceless.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

calliemoonbeam said:


> See Bill, we all know you have this soft gooey inside...you just need to work on your crusty outside. Just kidding...sort of, ROFL!
> 
> Seriously though, I think we've all been through some bad stuff in our relationships, but we have to have faith and the courage to open ourselves up to it again if we really want love in our lives, and I think you really do. I could tell stories from my past that would make your hair stand on end, but I don't dwell on that, and I don't let it influence my hope and desire for a future relationship.
> 
> ...


Dad burn!!! ya almost have me on the road to your house. No road trips for a couple years. Used ta drive 600 - 800 miles a day. Got a little tired of that. Its a permanent cure for cabin fever though.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Woman may have completed man, but without him where would the rib have come from?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

arcticow said:


> Woman may have completed man, *but without him where would the rib have come from?*


LOL, sorry, I just can't resist it. Besides, I might as well beat FBB to the punch.
Umm...maybe here?








Sorry ladies. You know I love you, right?.............Right?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

BlueJeans said:


> My 2 cents...and worth what you pay. I view marriage/exclusive-relationship...much as two horses as a team. Each is a complete horse with it's own mind, traits, strengths and weaknesses...but together they complement each other...as one sees what's on the left, one has a better view on what's on the right. There's companionship...often close bonding...they know each other, etc. This works great as long as they are pulling in the same direction. Otherwise...:catfight:


 I like that. I say it is two people in a canoe. If two people can get to their destination they are a good fit, if they just circle in place......


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I love larrupin, only I spell it laripin.
Ed


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Eye kaint spel it atall...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

am1too said:


> Dad burn!!! ya almost have me on the road to your house. No road trips for a couple years. Used ta drive 600 - 800 miles a day. Got a little tired of that. Its a permanent cure for cabin fever though.


Why thanks! Maybe one of these days an Okie meet-up will actually happen like Bill's always wanting and you'll get a chance to taste my cooking. And while I wouldn't turn my nose up at a "Mr. Right" in Oklahoma, I'm hoping to meet someone who'll give me an excuse to get OUT of this place, lol! 



whiterock said:


> I love larrupin, only I spell it laripin.
> Ed


We've always spelled it that way in my family, but I just looked and it's seen (kind of) both ways in the Urban Dictionary, but I like the definition of mine better, lol. Doesn't matter how you spell it, it's whether the food makes you want to say it or not. 

Larrupin' - description of food so tasty it makes your tongue slap your brains out.

Larapin - also spelled larraping, this usually refers to food that tastes exceptionally good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

arcticow said:


> Woman may have completed man, but without him where would the rib have come from?



Barbeque


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Sure, but which creature???


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

bostonlesley said:


> Barbeque


I can easily pass on BBQ.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

arcticow said:


> Sure, but which creature???


um....unicorn..!! Yup. that's it..a Unicorn !!:sing:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Uh huh... Sure.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't think there's a right way or wrong way to do a relationship; it's whatever works for the people in it.

Me? I'm like a husband from the 1950s. I'm happiest when I can get up in the morning, charge off to work and battle dragons all day, then come home to a comfortable lair, a warm fire, my favorite pair of slippers, and man who offers to cook me anything I want for dinner.  Then a little conversation, a little lovin', and it's off to sleep so I can get up and do it all over again the next day. Rinse, lather, repeat. 

I'm Ward Cleaver. ound:

Luckily I've found a man who is down with that, and a damned good cook (among other things...heh) to boot.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well then willow, I guess that makes the count, 2 in a million. Good on you two! That means, no matter how slim the chance may seem, there's still hope.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I rarely visit this forum; however, the Biblical quote of Genesis 2:18 caught my eye....

I am woman! Hear me roar! Coming from the rib of man is comforting to me because it says I am part of something that man values....if indeed he values himself! Not many men actually do value themselves in todays world! And, if one does, it is often by devaluing another....not my interpretation of Gen. 2:18 at all.

I am what I am! Acknowledging this is the beginning; and my growth is yet to end! I wrote this many years ago after completing my bachelor's in psychology; and throughout these years it has become obvious to me that such a growing process is inevitable in all creatures and in all relationships. *Few can accept such a process!* Often men and women marry (or form intimate relationships) without actually knowing each other. We often see what we want to see! Communicating on a personally deep level is rare, which means the learning process for this pair can be quite unexpected on so many levels.

I tried it once and that was enough for me! Even though now I am more aware of perspectives other than my own, still, I rarely feel comfortable with those perspectives. I know my spiritual self does not often fit with what goes on around me; and (for the most part) what goes on in this world is not something I want to be a part of. Thus, I'm pretty much a recluse and actually enjoy being outside the hussle of the majority. Like Thoreau, I have my own pond in this little 6-acre homestead; and am quite content.

Does this mean I would not enjoy the companionship of a man? Of course not! However, finding one who is self-actualized and values a spiritual (Christian) life at my age is not something I'm holding my breath for. And oh yes I do believe such men exist. They are just few in number!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the message in your words, motdaugrnds. 

To comment further, but not to refute anything you said; I reckon I've always had a problem with understanding people who seem to automatically reject you if you don't advertise, or at least acknowledge, that you're a Christian. I'm not religious. At least, not in the sense that I subscribe to any particular religion's dogma. That doesn't mean that I don't hold most of the same beliefs about how to live my life, and how to to treat others. Those beliefs make up much of the foundation of many religions. Yet, it's like, if you're not a card carrying member, those same beliefs somehow have less value. 

I can't spout chapter and verse. But, I can tell you that my children know and follow the golden rule. I wasn't always the one to show empathy towards others' troubles. My ex was more that way. And, whenever she would tell me about someone we knew having it hard, I cared... Just didn't think of it first. Now, things are different. I actively try to cultivate those things because I know inside it'll help me to be more complete as a person.

The way I see it, my beliefs don't make me all that much different inside as someone who says, "I'm a Christian." Yet, apparently it matters quite a lot to some people.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its possible that, online, IF one dosent announce that one is one, then how are others to know that they are?
Anyone can say that there a good guy, love to love women, only kick the dog or cat with carpet slippers on, ect.
Anyone can say that there a Christian, but I think its a little harder to do so, IF one dosent have good morals or traits.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Bill, I believe that's true to an extent. But as I'm sure you know, the 'extent' part is where the problem comes in. It's the partisanship mindset, or "like me: not like me" attitude that I'm talking about. Your choice of religion doesn't build your character. The fundamental strength of your character has got to be in place already for you to get the benefits of any further religious teaching. Else, you don't grow; religion or not.

I used to have a foreman who was very churchy. He would talk religion on the job all the time. I like hearing other peoples beliefs and opinions. So, a lot of it was interesting to me. We talked about bible verses and how one should behave, about things that were discussed during Sunday school, about tent meetings they were having,...etc. He was even a deacon. But, he would cut your throat in a flat second if it was to his advantage. And, if he thought you didn't worship the way he believed was right -the only way- he would treat you like you were less then he, and others who were like him were.

Mixed in with all the churchy talk, he would relate, with obvious pride in his cleverness, times when he got over on someone (treated someone unfairly) in a downright unChristain-like way, just because, in his eyes they deserved it. And, of course he gained something from it.

I met someone who lived near him once and asked him about my foreman. Like, "Oh, you live there? Do you know......?" His facial expressions told me that he didn't have a very high opinion of the guy. I asked him about that, and that was the first time I ever heard the expression "Sunday Christian." 

Kind of like someone telling you your choice of old timey farming equipment is ridiculously wrong because they believe wholeheartedly in new equipment. So they snub you, even though everything else you two believe in on farming is the same.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have people in my church who are tight, stingy, and do all they can to amass more money even though the guy is worth over 100Gs.
Have another who uses people to do any work that he needs doing. BVoth these are older than me. There are only 4 men in our church not counting the preacher when we have one.

Your last was not a good choice, as I have been told that for 50yrs. IT DOSENT BOTHER ME. IN ALL LIKELYHOOD, It would be a mutual snub.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Bill, I believe that's true to an extent. But as I'm sure you know, the 'extent' part is where the problem comes in. It's the partisanship mindset, or "like me: not like me" attitude that I'm talking about. Your choice of religion doesn't build your character. The fundamental strength of your character has got to be in place already for you to get the benefits of any further religious teaching. Else, you don't grow; religion or not.
> 
> I used to have a foreman who was very churchy. He would talk religion on the job all the time. I like hearing other peoples beliefs and opinions. So, a lot of it was interesting to me. We talked about bible verses and how one should behave, about things that were discussed during Sunday school, about tent meetings they were having,...etc. He was even a deacon. But, he would cut your throat in a flat second if it was to his advantage. And, if he thought you didn't worship the way he believed was right -the only way- he would treat you like you were less then he, and others who were like him were.
> 
> ...


Part of the basic reason I do not participate in religious activity any more. Religious activity and being a Christian are two entirely different things. I have this category of religious Christian. In my mind they are real Christians promoting religious activity and not a relationship with God. I do not get along with them very well. Personally I can not see any difference between those adamant against religious activity and those who do espouse such. Thus really a waste of time. There are a few stand outs in the group.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have people in my church who are tight, stingy, and do all they can to amass more money even though the guy is worth over 100Gs.
> Have another who uses people to do any work that he needs doing. BVoth these are older than me. There are only 4 men in our church not counting the preacher when we have one.
> 
> Your last was not a good choice, as I have been told that for 50yrs. IT DOSENT BOTHER ME. IN ALL LIKELYHOOD, It would be a mutual snub.


Bill, I wasn't hoping that you could relate to it because it was true and it bothered you. Simply that you might be able to better see the point I was making if I created an analogy you could relate to. More power to ya! for doing things how you want!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You two are right where I am too in that I do not belong to any denomination. I grew up in one though; then started reading Scripture for myself and went to another. Then thru the years it has become so very obvious to me that the "religion" so many cleave to is nothing I would consider "spiritual". The pot-luck dinners and who does what in church took on more importance than experiencing a spiritual walk with Jesus. (I get my uplifted spirit more by walking out in the pastures with my goats.)

Since some of you obviously study the Scriptures for yourselves, you are probably aware of how communicating with the Heavenly Father is so much more rewarding to your whole being. (Yes, I'm only speaking about those of use who hold the belief in a 3 part diety, i.e. God the Father, God the Son, God the Holy Spirit.) I must say here my own son spent over 12 years putting together a book Trafford Publishing provides; and though my son was raised in one specific church, the book he wrote is open about how "luke warm" it is.

It would be so very nice if a man and woman could come together as one under the guidance of the Holy Spirit. Were that to occur, I doubt either would feel more important than the other but would actually compliment each other in all they set out to accomplish. *Now IMO that would be a MAN of interest!*


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree that (religion) is one of the worst things man has invented against himself. I also agree that it has taken us far away from what God wants people to be like. I agree that people have used religion and bent it to their own specific wants and needs.
BUT
I think that man HAS to have a close association with God somehow.
I believe that, setting on a creek bank looking at all of Gods creation, and taking that into our beings for our own personal edification isn't the right way to be near him.
I believe that man was ment to reach out, with the education that he has gained in his sinful life, and with that knowledge gained before he found a closeness to God, be able to be in a place where others who have the same problems that he has/had, that he can offer help and guidance through and from his own first hand experiences, so as to help guide another person to a closer walk with God, and a hopeful help with anothers sins.
Although, id rather NOT BE in that position, I believe that that's what God wants from me, AND in being that kind of man, and being willing to be able to tell others about the sins that another and I have and had dealings with will help me gain a certain rightiousness in regards with my own sins.

But then, whaddia I know.

I believe that I am not the me that others see/touch/ect. That is just the vehicle I live in. I believe that EYE, am the spirit that lives inside that vehicle. God, when He became Christ Jesus, had to have such a vehicle to be able to be amongst man, and I believe that so do I. I DONT believe that I am anywhere near like GOD in any respect, than other than that I believe that EYE, am a spirit, like Him and ALL the angles, both good and bad.
The astronauts had to have a vehicle to travel into a place foreign to them. When they came home, It was taken off and forgot about. They went about their lives in the place where they were accustomed to with no outer space limitations.
I believe that when I die, I will take off the suit I wear, and forget about it. I wont need it in the place where I am accustomed to with no earthly limitations.

Why was I sent here? maybe I knew before leaving, and forgot it during the process of coming here. Maybe ill find out again when I get back. Maybe I wont care.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> I used to have a foreman who was very churchy. He would talk religion on the job all the time. I like hearing other peoples beliefs and opinions. So, a lot of it was interesting to me. We talked about bible verses and how one should behave, about things that were discussed during Sunday school, about tent meetings they were having,...etc. He was even a deacon. But, he would cut your throat in a flat second if it was to his advantage. And, if he thought you didn't worship the way he believed was right -the only way- he would treat you like you were less then he, and others who were like him were.
> 
> Mixed in with all the churchy talk, he would relate, with obvious pride in his cleverness, times when he got over on someone (treated someone unfairly) in a downright unChristain-like way, just because, in his eyes they deserved it. And, of course he gained something from it.
> 
> ...


I've never heard that term; but I've used "convenient Christian"- same thing. I do consider myself a Christian even though I've only been to church a few times since I was 17, and that was decades ago. There have been a few things that have happened in my life that have absolutely convinced me that there is a Heaven and Hell, and I strive every day to work on my faith to become a better person- some days that is really tough! Workin' on it, though...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What an enjoyable thread this has turned into...just perfect to begin my Sabbath Day with!

I am one, like some here, who would prefer to stay by myself; however I also have an inner need to show God's love to others. I think I actually do that in the way I relate to all I come into contact with when I shop for what my little farm needs as well as when I'm visiting others on the internet. Sitting in a house someone calls church could be another way; however, it is not a way that fits my present needs. (I did find a church a few years back that was constantly uplifting my spirit, giving me energy to continue my life's struggles. It was nearly all black and I wasn't given that much coloring; however, I actually felt loved there. Wish it were close enough for me to attend now.)

"Christian" isn't a suit one wears one day and takes off the next. Christian to me means Christ like; and attaining that status is a "daily" challenge...even an ever-learning challenge; and my own internal need to live with myself wants to constantly interfere in this learning. So, "here a little; there a little" and I'm constantly traveling toward the goal of unclouded harmony with my Maker. [Defining this path for another would be stupid!]


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Religion and faith have two separate meanings to me. One is professed, the other is lived. I strive to live it but fall far short. I am a sinner just like the rest of the world. Makes me no better or worse than those I don't want to be. I despise hypocrisy, but in truth I am no better. I have many, many shortcomings even if I think I'm close.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread has really morphed into something different but I must bring this out as it weighs heavily on my soul. We are all supposed to be the "body " of Christ. We are told in so many words that we will not be the same,yet we as Christians are the very first ones to point out other Christians faults. (I'm not preaching. I'm guilty of it too).Christ himself pointed this out but we keep forgetting.
The hand and the eye have nothing in common except being part of the same body. They do not look alike,act alike,feel alike,sound alike, smell alike or probably taste alike. Yet when we are accepted into the body of Christ, we start thinking that every part of the body should be and do all the things YOU were called to do. What Christ laid on your heart.It just doesn't work that way and yet if you want to get offended or want to offend someone else, the place to do that is with another Christian.
We should all strive to have the "fruits of the spirit" but we will not all have the same "gifts" of the spirit. The gifts of the spirit are given to enhance the ability to preform the function of the part of the body YOU were call to fulfill!If God has told you that you should not smoke then YOU SHOULD NOT SMOKE. He hasn't told me that so leave me alone about it.(It's probably because he's busy trying to fix some more important flaw I have.)If he's told you not to wear bluejeans then DON'T WEAR BLUEJEANS ! 
It's all very simple and as humans we have managed to complicate it like everything else we do.Also,I feel we are,(or at least I am,) called to be the "sower" but seems everyone wants to be the "reaper". Can't wait to grab you by the ear and drag you to the alter and save your soul from going to hell ! Now that's all fine and good but what i read in the bible is that we are to be the sower and the Holy Spirit is the reaper. And I think that as the sowers we should be letting the way we live do the sowing.If we can plant that seed for someone else to see the Holy Spirit knows how to do the rest.
Christ said " My people shall be known as an peculiar people,and my house shall be known as an house of prayer." Now folks,do you suppose people you know thing you're a bit peculiar? I know some people I know think I am but,I'm not convinced it's all for the right reasons.Is your church (or house of God) known as a house of prayer? I know a lot of churches that are known for their worship. I know a lot that's known for their Singing and I know a lot that's known for their bingo. I don't really know a lot that's known for their prayer.It shouldn't be that hard for us to discern which churches are following the Christ and which ones have let mans tradition creep in and take over the church.This is what Christ taught concerning the churches of that time and we are like unto those he preached against.
I know some of you know me and the many things i have very rigid views about but these are things that God has laid on my heart. Don't speak against me ,I'm only the messenger. ( I figure if God can use a donkey to speak through he can certainly use a J.A. like me.)
Love y'all. God Bless!

Wade


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Sure glad you don't hold back Wade; and being that most (if not all) of us are J.A. too at times (or at least have propensities we constantly battle with to be so) it's real nice to hear another speak out plainly about where they stand in the spiritual realm...and you actually did so without condemning others....a rare quality indeed!

A man's/woman's path is very personal; and expecting others to be as knowledgeable in all areas we are (or believe ourselves to be) is really quite foolish. I believe it is much wiser (and more helpful to others) to simply live our lives as exemplary as we know the way Jesus would if He were in our shoes, ever open to learning something new ourselves. 

The hardest part for me is trust! I don't trust anyone to care a xxx about my well being...not even my Heavenly Father. Oh yes I know many say they love me and I have no doubt my Heavenly Father loves me. (Who can deny this when looking at the cross?) However, surviving in this world is something different! There are things I need, i.e. mundane things that help keep the body alive and safe; and I'm constantly struggling with the "thoughts" such things are not that important to my Heavenly Father because I am nobody...meaning I am not aware of being called to do anything specific in the spiritual realm. (I'm not a minister, evangelist, etc.) So why would my wellbeing count? And trying to discuss this with others, even those who call themselves Christians, just leaves me more confused. [Reminds me of when I first learned how important the Ten Commandments were. Many local pastors and elders would discuss this with me, then accuse me of not really wanting to know because I would not accept their interpretations of Scriptural references. Then an evangelist came from Iran to help the local minister with a mini-series; and they were visiting my house at the request of my mother-in-law. That evangelist spent a good 2 hrs answering my many questions and not once...not once...did he use his own words to do so. Instead, he constantly showed a part of Scripture; and when I had a question about that part, he showed another part. In other words, this evangelist let the Scriptures do all the talking. I found out later he had not even remembered what went on during our discussions because he had been so tired that evening. However, with the Scriptures speaking and the Holy Spirit (instead of the evangelist) interpreting what was being read, I actually learned.]

Guess the point I'm attempting to make is my belief that helping others has to come from the Holy Spirit's presence inside ourselves for He, alone, knows what the one we are attempting to help can actually understand. (We all speak so many different languages; and I'm not even referring to ethnicity. If you've ever taken a course in communicating with others, you know some learn auditorily while others learn visually, even behaviorly. Ever be involved in an arguement where you are both actually saying the same thing?) Therefore, I believe it is our present state of "being" that is more influential; and hopefully, that being is one walking in harmony with God's statutes. 

Hmmmmm I've been reading the book of Psalms and, with this being the Sabbath, guess I'm needing to converse spiritually more than usual in these forums. Hope I have not offended anyone........


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Time for me to bow out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, me too


----------

